# Setting timing on VG30E motor.



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've had a Chilton's manual for years and used it a lot since I have a '93 with KA24E and a '95 with the VG30E, but it has gone missing. 

I had to replace the distributor today on the VG30E and just set it back in by eye, so the truck runs much better. Problem is below 2K it has almost no go so I know the timing is to late.

What is the procedure for setting the timing if there is one. Other wise what is the timing suppose to be set to at idle?

Thanks


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool. Thanks.

I didn't think to add it's a manual in the original. Not sure it's different, but only showed auto.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Its the same ito timing.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. I ordered a another manual this morning. I hate not having to look things up on my own.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Its a pity you "ordered" already - its available as a free download from the 3rd gen Maxima forums


----------

